
Is This Deceptive? - s188
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.prospectmagazine.co.uk&#x2F;science-and-technology&#x2F;digital-privacy-data-facebook-cambridge-analytica-britain<p>In the above article (from a reputable, mainstream magazine) about privacy, some links go via eur02.safelinks.protection.outlook.com, including in the paragraph that starts &#x27;Consumers groups say deceptive behaviour by companies is rife.&#x27;. By clicking the link in that paragraph, you&#x27;re taken via eur02.safelinks.protection.outlook.com before being redirected to the actual url.<p>On the face of it, this looks like a good thing because safe links are good right? But is this an example of deception? Most people will be unaware that ur02.safelinks.protection.outlook.com may be receiving private&#x2F;navigation information.
======
octosphere
Most redirects on the web are fairly innocuous, but now and then they are used
to point to malware or otherwise deceive. Since this is a magazine/news site I
wouldn't worry, though there is the chance it's another hacked Wordpress site
used to redirect visitors to malware / drive-by downloads.

